# Raked Shelby



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2017)

This has just recently came off the back burner. Shelby flying cloud frame, placeholder x53 handle bars and stem. Schwinn springer and really nice Schwinn wheels with a Bendix aviation 2 speed hub and Goodyear tires. Currently in mock-up. What do y'all think.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks fun to ride, love those tires too man.


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2017)

Pondering a cherry red for paint.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks really comfortable, I dig it!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice looking job,love the long low stance


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2017)

What can I say. I'm a lowrider at heart. Do need to find a nice pair of longhorn handle bars and a Schwinn stem for it. And torpedo grips.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 12, 2017)

Cherry red?! Isn't that original paint?


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 12, 2017)

Frame has been welded on. That's why I'm pondering the red.


----------

